# ICLOUD MORADIN RTA NOW IN STOCK



## Gizmo (29/3/16)

Some say its the Griffin killer! Has just arrived in stock! 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/icloudcig-moradin-rta-5ml.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/16)

Only Black in Stock @Gizmo'arama?


----------



## Gizmo (29/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only Black in Stock @Gizmo'arama?



Yea only Black


----------

